# Baby pigeon - help needed - UK



## Katsidan (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Last night the cat turned up at the back door with a baby wood pigeon,which I bought in and settled in a box in the spare room, expecting to find the little mite to have popped his clogs in the night. Well this morning found him alive and well, making little wheezing noises - assuming this is the "squeaking" you have been talking about. Got some wild bird seed to which I added water and have used a babies nasal aspirator to feed it some of the water. It also had some baby food (chicken and veg - sorry!) Now I believe this is going to be quite demanding, but as I am also feeding a real baby my time is limited and I am worried I won't be able to give this chick the attention it demands. Any help, ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. Would the RSPCA come for him? I am in North West UK

looking forward to hearing your thoughts

Kat


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Thanks for taking in the little one.

If he has any kind of wound, however small, from the cat he would bneed antibiotucs as even the cat's saliva can be dangerously toxic to birds.

It is very unlikely the RSPCA would turn out and I'd never entrust a pigeon to them.

Depends on how far north you are, really. There is a good wildlife place here

Three Owls Sanctuary
Wolstenholme Fold
Norden
Rochdale OL11 5UD
Tel: (01706) 642162
Fax: (01706) 659090
24 Hour Helpline: 07973 819389

Email: [email protected]

http://www.threeowls.co.uk/

but that's the only one I know of.

As for care, it will depend on how 'baby' he is - not much more than a little yellow bundle of fuzz or larger and fairly well feathered for instance. this may be some guide

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/woodpigeon.html


The sound he makes may be normal, if it is a piping squeak, but if it is more like wheezing when he breathes then he has a problem. He would benefit from warmth - heat pad, or a well-wrapped hot water bottle would provide that.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a link to a list of places that we know will take pigeons and doves, but if you let us know your nearest town there might be someone we know that hasn't made it to the list yet.

Chicken and vegetable baby food is one of the foods we would recommend for a baby woodie, the baby food in jars (like Heinz) is best, serve at 39 C.

If you let him place his beak between your two fingers he should gape and you can put the food into the edge of his mouth.


----------



## Katsidan (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you both so much for your replies. He went to the Three owls bird sanctuary in Rochdale this morning as recommended by John. Seems a plucky chap, so, even though I don't think he ate much (the sanctuary recommended sugared water) I think now he is in more capable hands he should make it. 

Regards

Kat


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Kat, and taking the trouble to help him.

Hopefully they will get him to a stage where he can be released with other woodes 

John


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

hello Kat, thank you so much for helping the pigeon. Jayne


----------

